# Yorkshire Game Fair, Harewood House, 24-25 May 2009



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

iT'S NEARLY HERE, LOTS OF FUN FOR EVERYONE, COME AND VISIT US IN THER "DEVOTED TO DOGS" AREA, ALL DOGS WELCOME ON A LEAD www.thewaggytailsstore.co.uk go to our about us page for details of the show


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SEE YOU THERE!!! Ime so looking forward to it, weve rain here so lets get it over with and have a lovely sunny weekend.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

If I can get to grips with the technology I'll be putting up a Pet Forums Poster and hopefully a notice board so any members can come and leave messages or use us as a meeting point. Me and Technology = Chaos! See you all there.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

waggytailsstore said:


> If I can get to grips with the technology I'll be putting up a Pet Forums Poster and hopefully a notice board so any members can come and leave messages or use us as a meeting point. Me and Technology = Chaos! See you all there.


Listen up all
Technophobia conquered! Pet Forums Logo now printed and ......wait for it........laminated
Also just printing off a load of flyers for those who don't yet know about this fab site. Phew. Cold can of something I think.


----------

